# It's Our Turn!!!!



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello all!!

I've been lurking here a while. I must say compared to my other TT forum, this place is quite active. Glad to see that. It says a lot for the folks here and the folks that run this site.

Long story short.......eight months ago we sold our trusty but reliable Rockwood pop-up and ordered a Rockwood unit that never came in. Down to the wire for a trip where we were hosting another family in addition to ours, we settled on a 28 footer in a different brand.......not gonna name names, but the "white glove" inspection left a lot (A LOT) to be desired. Parts left off, build not finished, etc, etc..... It's been okay, but overall I have not been happy with the unit nor the service we got from our the dealer (hell, they didn't even wash or clean up the unit before they delivered it to us......). That's another story.....now, everything is fixed and it's as it should have been, and it will be a great camper for somebody.

So, about two months ago, I just ran across an Outback sitting at a Walmart for an overnight stay. I stated to the better half that it looked like a really nice unit. I got home, went online and started researching the fire out of this unit and Keystone. Granted, there is no such thing as a "perfect" unit, but I have seen, read, and talked with more people that love their Keystone brands than any other brands I have looked in to. From this forum, I have seen and read about a large majority of Outback owners that are very happy as well.

The Deal was finished Monday. Cost of this unit has gone up some due to limited supplies (I can thank FEMA for that - they got first dibbs on available units for victims..dealers had to wait...so now supply vs demand....what are ya gonna do...







) but overall, I'm happy with the deal. I pick it up next Tuesday. Can't wait!!

Thanks to all of you for the time you have taken to post here. The conversation, knowledge, and help on this site has been a great tool for me. I'll post pics once it's home. Now, if only I can get the outbackers "lingo" figured out..............


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Happy camping and Post often.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our little place on the web! action action

Own a Maxda? Zoomzoom









John


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome to our little place on the web! action action
> 
> Own a Maxda? Zoomzoom
> 
> ...


Thanks...

yeah, my 8 is my baby......sloooowly converting her to a track car......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 - love the name!














Tried to get a similar plate for my Miata !! Welcome to our e-campground! action You're gonna love it here!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome!!! action action

And not to get off the subject.....

We used the white "Zoom Zoom" sticker that came in the mail and put it on a black license plate for my wife's '05 Mazda 6.....

I tried to get us Zoom Zoom T-shirts from the dealer too, but until we got done raping him for the car, he needed the shirt for himself...
















Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve - What "white "Zoom Zoom" sticker that came in the mail" ?????

This is as critical to life as the Outbackers.com sticker!!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

zoomzoom8,

Congratulations on your new Outback trade and welcome to our site. I know you are going to love both. sunny You should also go to our Outbackers Map and enter your information there. Happy Camping!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> yeah, my 8 is my baby......sloooowly converting her to a track car......
> [snapback]63034[/snapback]​


Mazdas have had that effect on MANY of us! Mine's a 2000 Miata / BRG w/ tan interior - - - the MG I never had....except this one runs LOTS better !!!







Its an extension of my spirit. Unfortunately, it'll soon be winter in NH so she goes up for storage in about 2 weeks









Got a postcard from the local dealer pitching a 1 day opp. to test an '06 MX5 on a test track!!!







...and its the 1 day I can't make it







Oh the pain of it all!!!

Outbacks & Miatas! What a life!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Enjoyed the new TT.

action

Ralph


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome ZOOM-ZOOM 8,
We love Outbacks and Outbackackers .com.
Have you visited the Gallery? Checkout the camping and Rally pictures . They will really get your motor going to get the Outback on the road







. You will find some great mods by the Outbacker Guys too!








Have fun with your new toy.
Your Dear Wife ( DW) is invited to post too








Jan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Oubackers and enjoy your new TT or is it a 5er, oh heck I have so many things to learn as well.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Steve - What "white "Zoom Zoom" sticker that came in the mail" ?????
> 
> This is as critical to life as the Outbackers.com sticker!!!!
> 
> ...


We received a small (about 10 inch) sticker that was along the lines of the OB sticker. It is die cut from vinyl. I spray painted an old flat license plate with flat black spray paint and then stuck the die cut sticker onto it. We have it behind a clear plastic protector. It looks good on the front of her silver Mazda 6.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome zoomzoom8 to the Outback Family
There no place likeoutbackers.com









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

zoomzoom8

welcome aboard action 
& congrats on the 31rqs









on the mazda front, rachel inherited my gramps 90 "626" it has all the bells & whistles, getting it painted for her over the T/G holiday.









darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

action action Welcome to the Wonderful World of Outbackers, zoomzoom8! We are so glad you joined us!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, ZOOMZOOM8!* action action action 
Glad you have decided to join us!









It's fun to see another Mazda head in the crowd. Fun cars. I campaigned an RX-2 on the Rallye circuit many years ago, and more recently owned a great little white Miata. I'm sure we will have plenty to talk about!

Oh, yeah, and another Beagle owner does not hurt either!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Zoomzoom8, you are gonna love it here! Post some pics as soon as you pick her up!


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback. Traded up to the 31RQS myself this past Aug. Love it. Enjoy.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Would love some info on good places to check out in TN.(w/the camper of course)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback!!!! Great choice.

Welome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yippe, more Outback on the roads...

Don't forget to add yourself to the map of the Outbackers
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=5658&hl=


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NASA - and here I thought we added a rocket scientist to our ranks.







Actually, I think we have one or two already.

Welcome aboard. action I agree about the brand satisfaction. Had a Layton TT before the Outback and I liked it, but I LOVE the Outback - the whole fam does. As you said, nothing is perfect, but the Outback is the best and most bang for the buck as far as I'm concerned.

Had two popups for a total of 14 years, then got the Layton. Had great times in the Layton, but now we're having 'luxuriously' great times in the Outback. We head out for the weekend tomorrow night. Enjoy the TT and post that NASA expertise often.









Scott


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

THANKS for the warm welcome everyone!!

I will post pics soon..........four days and counting down.......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> THANKS for the warm welcome everyone!!
> 
> I will post pics soon..........four days and counting down.......
> [snapback]63194[/snapback]​


Congrats! Hope you get more sleep in the next few days than we did in the last week before our delivery. Take loooooonnnnggggggg deep breaths - focus on putting 1 foot in front of the other ----- before you know it, you'll have your baby home!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats on your beautiful Outback! You're going to love it more than you even think!







Have fun!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome zoomzoom8,

Welcome to the site and congrads on the Outback. action I know you will love your Outback and gain alot of knowledge of this site.







If you can try and make some of the Southeastern rallies next year. sunny Happy Camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Welcome zoomzoom8,
> 
> Welcome to the site and congrads on the Outback. action I know you will love your Outback and gain alot of knowledge of this site.
> 
> ...


You bet!! I'm about 30 minutes from where you guys set up in October.......


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well everyone else took all the good lines so

HI action

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Three days and counting down.......


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the forum...We camp frequently at McKinney Campground, also at Victoria (it is closed in the winter though)...That is coincidence enough







but we also have a 2005 Nissan Titan w/tow pkg, and tow a 2006 30rls-Jasmine...I have not ever seen anyone else on this sight mention all THOSE similarities...WOW...Outbackers are the BEST!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> I am trying to reply to your post, I am new to the group also- hope I'm doing this right... Welcome to the forum...We camp frequently at McKinney Campground, also at Victoria (it is closed in the winter though)...That is weird enough but we also have a 2005 Nissan Titan w/tow pkg, and tow a 2006 30rls-Jasmine...I have not ever seen anyone else on this sight mention all THOSE similarities...WOW...
> [snapback]63425[/snapback]​










That is scary...now tell me it's a white Titan and you have a beagle as well....









Welcome to you as well!!

#130 (or that area) is usually where we stay at McKinney. We found the place by accident three months ago and keep going back. We luv it!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a maroon color Titan, a Lab named Sandy, and a mutt named Lucky..







We will look for you next time we're there...Probably after Thanksgiving, OR Next spring...Have fun with your new Outback-I love ours, sure you will love yours too!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Two Days!!!!! Not that I'm counting.......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Two Day!!!!! Not that I'm counting.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take sloooooowwwww deeeeeeep breathes! (and savor every moment!







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just remember Zoom, there is nothing that says you can't go 'check in on' your baby. In fact many would argue that it is the responsible thing to do.









BTW, I hope you have bought alot of cigars! You know, the ones with the little wrap that says "It's an Outback!"

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

tomorrow, tomorrow, I luv ya tomorrow, tomorrow's a day away......


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!









The New Lodge 
8 pics

My oh my it's BIG









Hands down, a MUCH better built unit than the unit we traded (for that matter, my old pop up was a better built unit than the one we traded). Fit and finish are excellent.

Pulls very well (the Titan is a bull...no complaints, no backtalk, just goes like stink........). PDI went great! I am going to have to reset the tilt on the ball to get the WDH reset, and it's quite a chore to back into a 12 ft wide storage space, but other than that........WOOHOOO!!!!









Now to get everything put away........


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Zoomzoom, all I can say is "that is one awesome looking setup!" Congratulations on your new rig, I hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Zoom,

That is one great looking ride you've got there! 
The Outbacks not bad either!









Seriously, it looks like a great setup! I agree you need to tweak the W/D a bit, it looks like the Titan is squating a bit much.

Have great fun with your new toy, and please post some interior pictures when you get a chance.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lookin' good







Enjoy your new outback!!

Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Zoom,
> 
> I agree you need to tweak the W/D a bit, it looks like the Titan is squating a bit much.
> 
> ...


Yeah....I also found out last night after I parked it (I can't believe I didn't check it before I left the dealership







) but the fresh H2o tank was FULL...all 416.5lbs worth just two feet from the front of the TT....

I was just so darn excited......


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm interested how it tows without that water. The specs from this trailer are very light on the tongue. I've tried to cram as much of my heavy stuff into the front garage as possible and it seems to have improved the towing a bit. I'm curious if you find it tows considerably harder without that weight up there.

Congrats BTW. Not only is it huge, but there's a cavernous amount of storage. It's just an awesome model.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Set-up. Congrats on finally pickup your Outback
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great and nice combo








Now you can enjoy it, congrats









Don


----------

